# My 2006 Yamaha 60hp 4 stroke



## eeekbackupinthere (Jan 14, 2013)

I took it out to the River yesterday and ran it to Silver Glen. Ran like a champ all the way there. When it came time to leave she started up and purred like a kitten until I got out of the no wake zone and tried to get up on plane and run back across Lake George. Then she stalled. I had to try to start her a couple of times and she finally started and ran like a champ across the lake and back into the river until I hit a no wake zone about three miles from the ramp. Then she would not start again. With the binnacle in the neutral position, I then pushed the button on the side of the binnacle and pushed it forward and she would start every time. I could rev it up and let it down until about 6-7 rpm's on the tach or right b/f actual neutral and she would stall. While I was being towed in by a very nice guy and his girl I started it numerous times and ran it in hopes it would let me put it in neutral and let me slide her into gear, but to no avail. It's weird that she purrs with the throttle engaged in neutral, but when you try to bring it down into actual neutral she stalls and won't give me a chance to put her in gear. I do not run marine grade rec gas, but use fuel additive for ethanol religously. Anyone ever have this happen? Any help would be appreciated. Semper Fi, Ron


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

My Yami 4 stroke 50 did that once.
Linkage had loosened and allowed idle rpm to drop below spec.
Back pressure from the water level in midsection would stall the engine.
Tightened the linkage and reset the rpms while idling in gear and tied to dock.


----------



## eeekbackupinthere (Jan 14, 2013)

Is that hard to do? I hope it is as easy as you make it sound. This sounds like it could fix my problem.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Not difficult if you have any familiarity with basic engine mechanics.
Loose linkage, find and tighten. Adjust engine rpms with tach and idle screw.


----------

